# RX100M2



## EvilKarma (Sep 14, 2013)

Just got my RX100M2 and love it. But, I'd like to see some of your photos that you shot with the camera. Just to see what I can also achieve (bit of an amateur here)!


----------



## Kolia (Sep 15, 2013)

I'll see what I have worthy of sharing. Most if them are family snapshots and we keep those more private. 

A trick worth knowing. The pop up flash is made so you can pull it back with your finger and bounce it on the ceiling. It makes a huge difference when indoors.

I've set the Flash option to the Fn button and use the right click for ISO selection. Zoom is on the rocker switch by the shutter. The front ring controls aperture and speed is on the D pad ring.


----------



## EvilKarma (Sep 15, 2013)

Wow that's a great trick! Really makes a difference huh? I'll have to try that. You like customizing those controls? I've gotten used to default lol 

Share some pics if you got any you'd like to share! I'll post some soon too.


----------



## Kolia (Sep 15, 2013)

Aaargh...  Just found out LR4 doesn't support the RX100m2 RAW format...

Might be a short delay before I can post a picture.


----------



## Kolia (Oct 4, 2013)

Still liking your RX100m2 ?

I keep finding new things to do with it. There is finally a proper user manual available online at the Sony website. 

I played with the low light scene mode. It works pretty well for static shoots. Basically a no flash HDR for handheld shoots.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Oct 4, 2013)

Kolia said:


> Aaargh...  Just found out LR4 doesn't support the RX100m2 RAW format...
> 
> Might be a short delay before I can post a picture.



Just get an adobe raw converter. I have to use one for the raws from my a580.


----------



## Kolia (Oct 5, 2013)

DiskoJoe said:


> Kolia said:
> 
> 
> > Aaargh...  Just found out LR4 doesn't support the RX100m2 RAW format...
> ...



Yeah that works but too much of an hassle. The conversion takes for ever plus I loose some functionality of the Sony Raw converter.


----------



## RedRobin (Oct 15, 2013)

Photoshop CS6 handles RAW images from the RX100 II without any problems.

Make sure your Photoshop version is up to date.


----------



## Kolia (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm old school and actually pay for my software. So Lightroom 5 it is for me.


----------

